# Bass fishing SoFlo



## gnappi (Jun 23, 2020)

Last fall my GF moved into a villa in a gated community circled by a ~15' wide canal. I haven't been able to get out much, but I caught this one there in a couple of feet of water. Her son got a 5 pounder there a couple of months ago.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 24, 2020)

Wow, terrific to be able to toss a line out right there in the back yard! Nice catch too.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 24, 2020)

Add to that the water is pristine, flowing and crystal clear. That is VERY odd in south Florida. It's sooo tempting to carve them up right there and fry them up. But I'm a C&R type always will be.


----------



## handyandy (Jul 8, 2020)

gnappi your lucky to have such diverse and good fishing down there. I'm not envious of the large city, but I am envious of the good snake head, peacock bass, and bass fishing you have all around your area. Not to mention the salt water near by too.


----------

